# Nice euro pics.....post yours!!!



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

As title says.........I just recently purchased a 1993 Audi 90 CS and will soon post my ideas and projects.........I bought this car as a daily driver but plan on making it look nice. Maybe as nice as this car right herrrrrrrrrrrr.!! feel free to post pics.


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

so what makes a car 'euro'? wide, lipped wheels; fairly skinny tires; lowered and smoothed?
am i missing anything?
eric


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*









what i want my car to look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (the tankman cometh)*

drewl, that pic makes me want to get a 4kq even more, you bastage!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

that car is clean, but i have to say there's several things that wouldnt be like that if i were to own it







it is a beautiful car, just not my cup of tea.
eric


----------



## mkgiy (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

Those are some sweet pics.
Mike


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

when i paint my car im definetly blacking out my moldings and bumper trim along with that damn grey rain gutter and tint would be nice and mayby some nice bbs rims


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

Does anybody know why this bumper is different then the stock 90 cs bumper?








different than thisone which has like a double bumper ????


----------



## Hervast (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

In america you have those fugly safety bumpers, while here in Europe bumpers are like pictured above in the bigger picture.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

yep.. Euro cars have no crash reinforcement.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (PitViper)*

That's the same as on my '91 90q20v. It's US spec stock. I have seen a 93-95 90 quattro sedan with those 2 piece units so I don't think it's just a quattro thang


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (Hervast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hervast* »_In america you have those fugly safety bumpers, while here in Europe bumpers are like pictured above in the bigger picture.

Are those bumpers available here in the US?


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

Nope not available in here, unless you import from Der Fatherland. I just had my buddy pick up my S2 rear bumper on a recenrt trip he took to MN, now it's waiting to be shipped in WI.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (yumyjagermiester)*

Those bumpers do a lot to change the look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (Aw614)*

One low A8, me likey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (the tankman cometh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the tankman cometh* »_








what i want my car to look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ohhh me too, I have a thing or two up my sleeve. I hope to impress many with what I'm coming out with in a year or 2.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (yumyjagermiester)*

or if you get it from europrice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (MFZERO)*

Parts like that make no sence to buy new, either way it will have to be painted, why pay double beacuse has never been mounted on a car before?


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Parts like that make no sence to buy new, either way it will have to be painted, why pay double beacuse has never been mounted on a car before?

yea but where can you buy them used?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

Well, I got my rear S2 bumper off a guy who posted it in the classifieds on the 'Tex. Basclay, you have to check all the major and not so major classifieds daily and look at ebay.de daily, you will eventually find what you want, used, usually half the price of new or much less. Hell I got a brand new S2 steering wheel off ebay.de for around $240 shipped, and Europrices lists it at $567.50! Some people have the time it takes to find the good deal, some don't, those people shop from Europrice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (yumyjagermiester)*

This is my typ85. What do you think of it?


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (klr bee)*

I should really think about posting more in this forum. I always like this place.

So - when I was Italy last week, I snapped these.


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Nice euro pics.....post yours!!! (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_I should really think about posting more in this forum. I always like this place.

So - when I was Italy last week, I snapped these. 


















is that a plastic seetrhough grille?


----------

